# My most difficult project so far



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Finally I finished a big project and I am quite happy with it. Hopefully it also fits.
My daughter showed me a picture and asked if I can make it for her. So here is what I came up with.
Back is knitted straight and in stockinette. Fronts are knitted in pattern sideways at an angle and overlapping, sleeves are in pattern from ribbing to top, then there is a collar.
Pattern is done with both beds, all needles in work on main bed, on ribber ooollooololooollooolol and so on, half pitch
o: needle out of work, l: needle in work, every 6th row I crossed over the 2 needles that are separated by one on the ribber.
The pattern I drew in DAK, a regular slightly long back that is fitted at the waist. Then for the fronts I added the 2 markers at the side where the overlapping piece meets the side seam, added points there in DAK and took all points between the other neck edge and the new point away. This gave me the slanted neck edge for the front. Same I did on the bottom, added a new point and took the bottom corner one away. But then I did not want to knit the fronts from bottom, needed to turn the whole fronts, that the bottom slanted piece becomes a straight side edge in knitting. Very easy to do in DAK, just turned at an angle until the side was straight up.
I thought it is nice to leave the front side seams as open stitches, so I started with waste yarn and ravel cord, the length of bottom to arm hole, then put most needles on hold and followed interactive knitting.
Collar is done in 2 parts with seam in the back, rehung fronts (open stitches) and did the ribbing again with short rows at the one end to get the curve.

Don't know if this is understandable, ask me.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Excellent work, elegant design. Inspirational!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Really beautiful and elegant!


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

You did a superb job. It is beautiful.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Superb!!!!!! Well done :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

WOW! OH WOW!!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Would you like to adopt me. LOL I love your top.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Gorgeous Karla


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovely, Karla! It is fun to recreate a garment - one of my fav activities. You did a wonderful job! Ann :sm01:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Love it and you did such a fantastic job .


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Stupendously beautiful! Wish I could make one!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Wonder if it could be done with a knit radar or knit leader. Don't have DAK nor machine for it...is "interactive knitting" a thing in DAK or a regular MK term? again, beautiful result!!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Cookiecat said:


> Stupendously beautiful! Wish I could make one!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Wonder if it could be done with a knit radar or knit leader. Don't have DAK nor machine for it...is "interactive knitting" a thing in DAK or a regular MK term? again, beautiful result!!


interactive knitting is a DAK thing, computer talks to you and tells you what to do row by row.
It could be done with knit leader too. In fact before drawing it up in DAK I did it on some large paper just to see how the pieces fit together. Those pieces you then could draw on the knit leader sheet.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

It's lovely! Great job!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks, Karla!! Think I will do the knit radar thing. Your design would look great on my grand-nieces, don't know if it appeals to them yet..Going to make a boxier version for my boxier figure, LOL - may do stripes instead of cables for first try. So helpful your showing us your result and how you got it!!


KarlaHW said:


> interactive knitting is a DAK thing, computer talks to you and tells you what to do row by row.
> It could be done with knit leader too. In fact before drawing it up in DAK I did it on some large paper just to see how the pieces fit together. Those pieces you then could draw on the knit leader sheet.


 :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Cookiecat said:


> Thanks, Karla!! Think I will do the knit radar thing. Your design would look great on my grand-nieces, don't know if it appeals to them yet..Going to make a boxier version for my boxier figure, LOL - may do stripes instead of cables for first try. So helpful your showing us your result and how you got it!!
> 
> :sm01: :sm24:


I think stripes would be great, had not thought about that earlier or maybe I would have used stripes too.
For me the stockinette gauge and pattern gauge were different, so that was some difficulty too.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Karla- it is beautiful. Really looks professionally designed and knitted. I think it is so flattering in its shaping. Sharron


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

A beautiful piece! Elegant and very nicely knit. Lucky daughter!


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning, wish I had talent like yours. Keep up the good work


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

thomsonact said:


> Really beautiful and elegant!


????????????????


----------



## LucieB (Jul 4, 2016)

brilliant! well done.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my! It's so beautiful!


----------



## collarn (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh well done. That is brilliant


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful job!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That is lovely Karla, you are a very clever lady. :sm24:


----------



## AmandaR (Jul 15, 2014)

So beautiful, Karla!


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Beautiful, great job!


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

All I can say is"WOW"


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

That is gorgeous well done????????????????


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, you've got some talent there!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Fabulous


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Stunning! Lovely job on a challenge - you were up to the task!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!
I have neither the DAK nor the knitleader. 
Thanks for sharing,


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow and double wow. What a project. great job bet she will be thrilled.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

KarlaHW said:


> Finally I finished a big project and I am quite happy with it. Hopefully it also fits.
> My daughter showed me a picture and asked if I can make it for her. So here is what I came up with.
> Back is knitted straight and in stockinette. Fronts are knitted in pattern sideways at an angle and overlapping, sleeves are in pattern from ribbing to top, then there is a collar.
> Pattern is done with both beds, all needles in work on main bed, on ribber ooollooololooollooolol and so on, half pitch
> ...


. No wonder it was difficult. It is soooo well done and looks amazing.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! I wish I had the talent to make something like that and the figure to wear it!


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

Perfection


----------



## Hilary Mercer (Feb 24, 2015)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful job.


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Top marks for this garment. Congratulations for doing a first class job. Una


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Nicely designed and knit.


----------



## evelynetricot (Jun 19, 2015)

a real masterpiece. congratulations !


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## neocoul (Jan 7, 2015)

absolutely gorgeous! if it doesn't fit her, can I have a go at it?


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Beautiful work


----------



## Darleenc (Apr 25, 2016)

OMGosh, the sweater is magnificent!


----------



## livingcraft (Jan 11, 2017)

WOW! What a magnificent job you have done.????????????


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Wow, amazing patterning :sm24:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Awwwwesome!!! And difficult!! I could never ever have the confidence to tackle such a hard project!! You are brave--and these items are absolutely gorgeous. Your daughter is one lucky gal!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

You did a beautiful job with this! Actually I think yours is prettier than the picture! Very nice!


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow, that is stunning! I absolutely love the wrapped style. The cables are beautiful. Excellent work!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Beautiful!!! Superb stitching and finish.


----------



## Sewing-b (Jun 8, 2016)

This must have taken so much time to design and knit but it looks fabulous. 
I'm still learning the basics of Designaknit8 and looking forward to making my own unusual patterns. Thank you for giving so much detail as to how you made the top - that will be most useful for many of us I'm sure.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

nice


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Gorgeous. 
Well done, Karla.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> Excellent work, elegant design. Inspirational!


Oh my!! Just gorgeous...thanks so much for sharing....


----------



## jendavemaliaj (Nov 23, 2013)

You are truely an artist!


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

That sweater is just spectacular!!!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

you out did yourself, she is sure to love it, it is beautiful and the work is flawless.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

I wish I could make something as beautiful as your sweater. It is outstandling and unique.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Great job! She will love it!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow! You made it look just like the original, but I like your sleeves better!! I can't wait till I am this good, I am getting there!


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow I love it! A ribber is on my wish list


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Stunning work, beautifully executed ????????????


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow amazing work


----------



## Loee (Jan 2, 2016)

So smart. Smart lady who designed and knitted it also. Congratulations


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Lovely pattern and colour. Oh to be thin enough to wear something like that, but those days are gone


----------



## evelyn74 (Dec 8, 2016)

That is absolutely beautiful! All of you ladies, and gentlemen too, make me want to try new things! I will get to the point that I can make something at least half as beautiful!


----------



## flowerp (Sep 7, 2011)

very pretty!
What yarns did you use!


----------



## Jane75 (May 12, 2012)

That's great. Your daughter must be thrilled.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Impressive. This would have been a real challenge for me!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

flowerp said:


> very pretty!
> What yarns did you use!


Knitking Roma, Acrylic/Nylon. Not very soft, but still nice.


----------



## patriciaah (Jul 13, 2012)

Really pretty!


----------



## hannahb2014 (Dec 30, 2016)

It's absolutely lovely. This is the sort of project that made me want to learn machine knitting!


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Fantastic effort. Its amazing what can be achieved.


----------



## grandmacz (Feb 11, 2013)

Your project is so beautiful.


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

Love the top, you are very clever.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Holy Cats! I missed this when you first posted. Karla, it is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

wow. what a beautiful sweater. daughter lucky to have you.


----------

